# «Μία παρουσίαση βιβλίου, μία πτώχευση, 200 εργαζόμενοι στον δρόμο και οι κουμπάροι...»



## rogne (May 5, 2011)

ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ 5/5/2011

ΔΗΛΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΠΛΗΡΩΤΡΙΑΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΡΓΑΤΙΚΟΥ ΚΕΝΤΡΟΥ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΙΔΟΥ ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑΣ

_*"Μία παρουσίαση βιβλίου, μία πτώχευση, 200 εργαζόμενοι στον δρόμο και οι κουμπάροι…"*_

Την Παρασκευή 6/5/2011 στο χώρο της Δ.Ε.Θ, στα πλαίσια της έκθεσης βιβλίου, παρουσιάζεται το βιβλίο του κ. Πέτρου Παπασαραντόπουλου με τίτλο: Πολιτικό Τραβέρσο και Ύστερη Μεταπολίτευση. Για όσους έχουν αδύνατη μνήμη και αυτοί φαίνεται ότι περίσεψαν στις μέρες μας, θα ήθελα να θυμίσω τα έργα και τις ημέρες του κ. Παπασαραντόπουλου, άλλοτε μεγαλοεκδότη του ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΤΗ, στη συνέχεια "πτωχεύσαντα", "αγνώστου διαμονής" για κάποια χρόνια και πρόσφατα ανανήψαντα στον εκδοτικό χώρο της Θεσσαλονίκης:

* Ο κ. Παπασαραντόπουλος, επί 5 ολόκληρα χρόνια, μετά την δολία και εικονική πτώχευση του ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΤΗ, χρωστούσε στους εργαζόμενους πάνω από 700.000 ευρω.Οι εργαζόμενοι πήραν μέρος από τα χρήματά τους, μέσα από τη πτωχευτική διαδικασία των δικαστηρίων και μετά από συνεχή προσκόματα του ίδιου, ο οποίος δεν δίστασε να κάνει ανακοπή ενάντια στους εργαζόμενους διεκδικώντας ο ίδιος μέρος από τα οφειλόμενα στους εργαζόμενους ως αμοιβή για τις "υπηρεσίες" ως Πρόεδρος τού από τον ίδιο πτωσεύσαντα εκδοτικού οίκου.

* Μετά την πτώχευση για ένα χρονικό διάστημα εξαφανίστηκε από τη χώρα για να αποφύγει τις ποινικές ευθύνες που είχε, προς γείτονες βαλκανικές χώρες, όπου και εκεί αφησε, μέσα από επαγγελματικές δραστηριότητες, απλήρωτους εργαζόμενους.

* Επέστρεψε μετα βαΐων και κλάδων ως εκδότης ή υπάλληλος εκδοτικού οίκου και τώρα ως συγραφέας, προφανώς γιατί πήρε συγχωροχάρτι από την πολιτική ηγεσία του τόπου (γνωστές σε όλους και όλες είναι οι κουμπαριές του και οι στενές σχέσεις με κάποιους πολιτικούς της πόλης μας).

* Τα συμφέροντα και η διασύνδεση επιχειρηματικών συμφερόντων με πολιτικές που ασκήθηκαν και ασκούνται είναι γνωστές και δεν μπορούν να κρυφτουν από τους εργαζόμενους και τον λαό. Ειδικά στη πόλη μας είναι γνωστός ο τρόπος που έπαιρνε ο ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΤΗΣ τη μερίδα του λέοντος από τα συγράμματα του Α.Π.Θ.

ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ: Οι πνευματικοί άνθρωποι της πόλης και του τόπου έδωσαν και αυτοί συγχωροχάρτι στον άνθρωπο που άφησε απλήρωτους 200 εργαζόμενους επι 5 συνεχή έτη;

Η δήλωση εδώ


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2011)

Η συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε περί βίας, μεταφέρθηκε εδώ επειδή, κτγμ, το θέμα είναι ενδιαφέρον. Και γι' αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο, να παρακαλέσω να συζητήσουμε, και να μη μαλλιοτραβηχτούμε (για τον εαυτό μου το λέω πιο πολύ :)).


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2011)

Η απάντηση του Παπασαραντόπουλου από το ιστολόγιο Μη μαδάς τη μαργαρίτα.
Δεν συνηθίζω να απαντάω σε ανώνυμους, ιδίως όταν χρησιμοποιούν χαρακτηρισμούς του είδους ότι «πουλάω μούρη και αναλύσεις» και δεν αισθάνονται τη στοιχειώδη υποχρέωση να τεκμηριώσουν αυτά που καταγγέλλουν.
Επειδή όμως, εκτιμώ βαθύτατα το blog «Μη μαδάς τη Μαργαρίτα» και το διαχειριστή του, χωρίς να τον γνωρίζω προσωπικά, θα μιλήσω για πρώτη φορά, ύστερα από 7 χρόνια, δημόσια για τον «Παρατηρητή».
Ο «Παρατηρητής» (εκδόσεις, ραδιόφωνο, βιβλιοπωλείο, αίθουσα τέχνης), που ιδρύθηκε από εμένα το 1977, ήταν μια από τις σοβαρότερες απόπειρες άρθρωσης ενός άλλο πολιτικού και πολιτιστικού λόγου στην άνυδρη και βαθιά συντηρητική Θεσσαλονίκη. Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες μπορεί να βρει κανείς στο «Τραβέρσο».
Το 2004, έχοντας καταστεί στο μεταξύ πολυμετοχική επιχείρηση, αντιμετώπισε οικονομικές δυσκολίες αλλά και διαφωνίες ανάμεσα στους εταίρους. Αναγκάστηκα να παραιτηθώ από διευθύνων σύμβουλος. Στην επιστολή παραίτησης μου τόνιζα πως, ότι και να συμβεί, οι απαιτήσεις ΟΛΩΝ των εργαζομένων ήταν διασφαλισμένες από τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία της επιχείρησης. Ήταν για μένα μια από τις πιο δύσκολες αποφάσεις της ζωής μου, αφού ο «Παρατηρητής» ήταν το παιδί μου.
Δεν μίλησα μέχρι σήμερα, γιατί, σε συναισθηματικό επίπεδο, αυτή η υπόθεση, ακόμα και σήμερα είναι μια χαίνουσα πληγή.
Η νέα διοίκηση που ανέλαβε δεν κατάφερε να κρατήσει τον «Παρατηρητή» ζωντανό. Παραιτήθηκε, κάποιοι πιστωτές τον κήρυξαν σε πτώχευση και οι εργαζόμενοι, περίπου 60 και όχι 200 όπως κάποιο στέλεχος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ έγραψε πρόσφατα, μαζί με άλλους ανυπόστατους και συκοφαντικούς ισχυρισμούς, έλαβαν εντόκως και με το παραπάνω όλες τις απαιτήσεις τους, με πενταετή καθυστέρηση λόγω κωλυσιεργιών του τραπεζικού συστήματος.
Προσωπικά, έχασα όλα τα περιουσιακά μου στοιχεία, όπως επίσης έχασαν όλα τα περιουσιακά τους στοιχεία οι γονείς μου και οι γονείς της γυναίκας μου, γιατί όλα είχαν υποθηκευτεί για τον «Παρατηρητή». Πέρασα πολύ δύσκολες ημέρες, κατηγορήθηκα άδικα και αθωώθηκα για όλες τις κατηγορίες που δέχτηκα. Αντιμετώπισα σοβαρά προβλήματα υγείας, κρατήθηκα ζωντανός και τώρα εργάζομαι στις εκδόσεις «Επίκεντρο».
Πιστεύω βαθύτατα ότι η κύρια αιτία για τη λάσπη που έχω δεχτεί όλα αυτά τα χρόνια είναι η αταλάντευτη επιλογή μου να υπερασπίζομαι τις ιδέες της ανανεωτικής αριστεράς, όντας ταυτόχρονα και «αφεντικό». Μια τέτοια επιλογή είναι εντελώς ασύμβατη με τα αρχαϊκά στερεότυπα, που επικρατούν σε μεγάλο τμήμα της ελληνικής αριστεράς. Θα συνεχίσω να υπερασπίζομαι αυτές τις ιδέες, που είναι ο σκληρός πυρήνας της διανοητικής μου συγκρότησης, μέχρι το τέλος, όποιο και να είναι το κόστος, τοις ένδον ρήμασι πειθόμενος.
Αποφάσισα να εκδώσω κάποια κείμενα που είχα γράψει ή εκφωνήσει στη διάρκεια μιας εικοσαετίας για να συμβάλλω, όσο είναι δυνατό, σε μια σοβαρή συζήτηση που έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται, ιδίως ανάμεσα σε ανθρώπους της Ανανεωτικής Αριστεράς, στην οποία ανήκω από τα φοιτητικά μου χρόνια, για τα αίτια της κρίσης και τις δυνατότητες υπέρβασης της. Θεωρώ αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα μου αυτή την επιλογή και θα συνεχίσω να το κάνω.
Έχοντας υποστεί πολλά από την ακροδεξιά, τα οποία περιγράφω στο «Τραβέρσο», ποτέ δεν πίστευα ότι θα υπήρχαν ακροαριστεροί φασίστες που θα διέλυαν μια συγκέντρωση για την παρουσίαση του βιβλίου μου.
Έχουμε πολλά να δούμε ακόμα.
Πέτρος Παπασαραντόπουλος​


----------



## rogne (May 13, 2011)

Μόνο και μόνο επειδή φάνηκε σαν να μου απευθύνθηκε σχετική ερώτηση στο άλλο νήμα ("περί βίας"), κάποια λίγα που σταχυολόγησα διαδικτυακά:

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_civ_2_30/09/2004_117893
http://www.hellenicparliament.gr/Pr...onRecord=6577d016-0ef5-44f8-ae39-be3ab91e7b29
http://www1.rizospastis.gr/storyPlain.do?id=2673113
http://www.contra.gr/Soccer/Hellas/Superleague/PAOK/136040.html
http://archive.in.gr/news/reviews/article.asp?lngReviewID=574864&lngItemID=247466
http://archive.in.gr/news/reviews/article.asp?lngReviewID=574864&lngItemID=273076

Προσωπική άποψη για την υπόθεση δεν έχω, προφανώς όσοι διαμαρτυρήθηκαν στην Έκθεση Βιβλίου έχουν. 

Για τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στους "ακροαριστερούς φασίστες" και τους κανονικούς (επινοητές, άλλωστε, του όρου "ακροαριστεροί φασίστες"), αρκεί κανείς να κοιτάξει τριγύρω του. Ή μπορεί και να μην αρκεί, ξέρω 'γω...


----------



## Palavra (May 13, 2011)

Δε θέλω να φανεί ότι είμαι πνεύμα αντιλογίας, ωστόσο:


rogne said:


> http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_civ_2_30/09/2004_117893


Το άρθρο της Καθημερινής φέρει ημερομηνία 30-09-04. Ο Παπασαραντόπουλος στο απόσπασμα που αναφέρω παραπάνω λέει ότι οι εργαζόμενοι πληρώθηκαν με καθυστέρηση 5 ετών, που σημαίνει ότι λογικά σήμερα έχουν εξοφληθεί. Αν μάλιστα πιστέψει κανείς τη δήλωση Παπασαραντόπουλου εκεί, τότε η δήλωση της κ. Χαραλαμπίδου περί 200 εργαζομένων είναι ανακριβής.
Διευκρινίζει ότι «τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία της εταιρείας διασφαλίζουν πλήρως τα δικαιώματα των 67 εργαζομένων, εάν όμως μπορούσαν να εκτιμηθούν κανονικά».​


rogne said:


> http://www.hellenicparliament.gr/Pr...onRecord=6577d016-0ef5-44f8-ae39-be3ab91e7b29


Δε βρήκα αναφορά στον Παρατηρητή εδώ.


rogne said:


> http://www1.rizospastis.gr/storyPlain.do?id=2673113


Το άρθρο του Ριζοσπάστη έχει ημερομηνία Τρίτη 18 Γενάρη 2005. 


rogne said:


> http://www.contra.gr/Soccer/Hellas/Superleague/PAOK/136040.html


Αυτός είναι σύνδεσμος για το ποδόσφαιρο, έτσι δεν είναι; Δε βλέπω να γράφει κάτι για τον Παρατηρητή, αλλά μπορεί και να έγινε κάτι με το λινκ.


rogne said:


> http://archive.in.gr/news/reviews/article.asp?lngReviewID=574864&lngItemID=247466


Ο τίτλος αυτού του άρθρου είναι «Αναβολή της δίκης για την Πολιτιστική Πρωτεύουσα».


rogne said:


> http://archive.in.gr/news/reviews/article.asp?lngReviewID=574864&lngItemID=273076


Ο τίτλος αυτού του άρθρου είναι «Παραίτηση βόμβα του Π.Παπασαραντόπουλου από την Κρατική Ορχήστρα Θεσσαλονίκης». Και αυτό, όπως και το παραπάνω, τιτλοφορούνται «Ανασκόπηση *2004*»

Προσωπική άποψη ούτε κι εγώ έχω, ελπίζω ωστόσο ότι η παραπάνω ανακοίνωση-διαμαρτυρία της γραμματέα*ς* (δεν άντεξα, σόρυ!:blush:) και η μετέπειτα διακοπή της ομιλίας να μη βασίστηκαν σε στοιχεία του 2005, αλλά σε σημερινά.

Διαβάζοντας πάντως όλα τα σχετικά δημοσιεύματα από προχτές, αναρωτιέμαι αν ανάμεσα σε όσους διέκοψαν την ομιλία βρίσκονταν και εργαζόμενοι της εταιρείας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2011)

Ο σύνδεσμος από τη βουλή είναι επερώτηση του ΚΚΕ (ψάξε «Παπασαραντόπουλο»). Ο ποδοσφαιρικός σύνδεσμος αναφέρεται στα επιχειρηματικά πάθη του Γούμενου (τ. προέδρου του ΠΑΟΚ) από τη συνεργασία με τον Π"σαραντόπουλο. Η παραίτηση από την ΚΟΘ προφανώς συνδεεται με τη γενικότερη παρουσία του στα δρώμενα της Θεσσαλονίκης.

Αν και υπάρχουν κάποιες μικρές και μάλλον ανούσιες ασυμβατότητες, (πχ κάπου αναφέρεται ότι ο Παπ/σαρ είχε διατηρήσει το 60% των μετοχών, αλλού το 55%) είναι γεγονός ότι είναι παλαιότερα ντοκουμέντα, που σαφώς εστιάζουν στα πρώτα χρόνια του προβλήματος.

Η απορία μου είναι ο αντίλογος σε όσα λέει ο Π"σαρ/λος σήμερα. Εκείνος λέει ότι έχουν πληρωθεί όλοι, οι εργαζόμενοι λένε ότι δεν έχουν πληρωθεί. Η αίσθησή μου είναι ότι η αλήθεια θα βρισκεται κάπου ανάμεσα (αλλά δεν ξέρω πού).


----------



## rogne (May 13, 2011)

Η υπόθεση ανάγεται στο 2004-2005, δεν είναι τωρινή. Δεν έχω ιδέα τι χρωστάει ποιος και σε ποιους (ή αν χρωστάει ακόμα κάτι κάποιος σε κάποιους), ωστόσο τα παραπάνω δημοσιεύματα έχουν όλα σχέση είτε με τα γεγονότα είτε με εμπλεκόμενα πρόσωπα (όπως τον "ποδοσφαιρικό" συνεταίρο του κ. Παπασαραντόπουλου). Τα πρακτικά της Βουλής περιέχουν μια σχετική αντιδικία μεταξύ ΝΔ και ΚΚΕ για τα χρέη προς τους εργαζόμενους. 

Υποθέτω δεν αμφιβάλλει κανείς ότι η υπόθεση είχε και έχει πολιτικές προεκτάσεις. Αν, τώρα, τις προάλλες οι διαμαρτυρόμενοι ήταν μόνο πολιτικοί εκπρόσωποι ή και πρώην εργαζόμενοι, δεν το ξέρω. Σε αντίθεση με τον κ. Παπασαραντόπουλο, η γραμματέας του ΕΚΘ δήλωσε ότι οι εργαζόμενοι πληρώθηκαν τελικά μέρος των χρημάτων τους πέντε χρόνια μετά. Ικανός λόγος διαμαρτυρίας μού φαίνεται αυτό, αν και βέβαια δεν έχω καμιά όρεξη να πάρω μέρος στη σχετική διαμάχη. Μπορώ πάντως να βεβαιώσω από προσωπική πείρα ότι αν σου χρωστάνε λεφτά επί πέντε χρόνια και τελικά πληρωθείς ένα μέρος τους, δεν έχεις διάθεση ν' αφήσεις ποτέ ξανά σε χλωρό κλαρί αυτόν που σου χρώσταγε για τόσο καιρό. Και, εν έτει 2011, δεν βλέπω ποιος θ' ασχολούνταν ξανά με αυτή την ιστορία αν η μέθοδος διαμαρτυρίας ήταν επιστολές στον Τύπο και σε πολιτικούς.

Edit: Με πρόλαβε στα βασικά ο Δρ...


----------



## Palavra (May 13, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο σύνδεσμος από τη βουλή είναι επερώτηση του ΚΚΕ (ψάξε «Παπασαραντόπουλο»). Ο ποδοσφαιρικός σύνδεσμος αναφέρεται στα επιχειρηματικά πάθη του Γούμενου (τ. προέδρου του ΠΑΟΚ) από τη συνεργασία με τον Π"σαραντόπουλο. Η παραίτηση από την ΚΟΘ προφανώς συνδεεται με τη γενικότερη παρουσία του στα δρώμενα της Θεσσαλονίκης.
> 
> Αν και υπάρχουν κάποιες μικρές και μάλλον ανούσιες ασυμβατότητες, (πχ κάπου αναφέρεται ότι ο Παπ/σαρ είχε διατηρήσει το 60% των μετοχών, αλλού το 55%) είναι γεγονός ότι είναι παλαιότερα ντοκουμέντα, που σαφώς εστιάζουν στα πρώτα χρόνια του προβλήματος.
> 
> Η απορία μου είναι ο αντίλογος σε όσα λέει ο Π"σαρ/λος σήμερα. Εκείνος λέει ότι έχουν πληρωθεί όλοι, οι εργαζόμενοι λένε ότι δεν έχουν πληρωθεί. Η αίσθησή μου είναι ότι η αλήθεια θα βρισκεται κάπου ανάμεσα (αλλά δεν ξέρω πού).


 
Έψαξα, αλλά δε μου βγάζει κάτι. Μπορεί να φταίει και ο φυλλομετρητής μου. 

Κι εμένα η απορία μου αυτή είναι, πάντως, γι' αυτό αναρωτιέμαι αν εμφανίστηκαν και εργαζόμενοι, όπως αν η υπόθεση πήρε το δρόμο της δικαιοσύνης ποτέ, τι έγινε τελικά κτλ.

Έντιτ: μα το διάβασα ότι η υπόθεση είναι παλιά, το θέμα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν *σημερινά* δημοσιεύματα που να λένε ότι οι εργαζόμενοι δεν έχουν εξοφληθεί. Δε βλέπω και αναφορές στο αν η υπόθεση έχει πάρει τη δικαστική οδό. Και σε κάθε περίπτωση, ποιο το πρακτικό αποτέλεσμα της διακοπής της ομιλίας;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2011)

Αυτή είναι η συζήτηση της επερώτησης:

ΠΡΟΕΔΡΕΥΩΝ (Ιωάννης Τραγάκης): Θα συζητηθεί η δεύτερη, με αριθμό 592/24.1.2005 επίκαιρη ερώτηση του Βουλευτή του Κομμουνιστικού Κόμματος Ελλάδας κ. Γεωργίου Χουρμουζιάδη προς τους Υπουργούς Απασχόλησης και Κοινωνικής Προστασίας και Ανάπτυξης, σχετικά με την καταβολή των δεδουλευμένων στους εργαζόμενους της εταιρείας εκδόσεων «ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΤΗΣ» στη Θεσσαλονίκη, τη διασφάλιση των θέσεων εργασίας κλπ.. 
Η επίκαιρη ερώτηση του κ. Χουρμουζιάδη έχει ως εξής: 
«Απλήρωτοι εδώ και καιρό παραμένουν οι εργαζόμενοι στην εταιρεία εκδόσεων «ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΤΗΣ» στη Θεσσαλονίκη, που βρίσκονται σε επίσχεση εργασίας από 7/1/2005, υπερασπιζόμενοι το δικαίωμά τους για μόνιμη και σταθερή εργασία. 
Ο κύριος μέτοχος της εταιρείας και διευθύνων σύμβουλος κ. Παπασαραντόπουλος εδώ και μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα έχει εξαφανιστεί (καθώς και η διορισμένη προσωρινή διοίκηση της ΑΕ). Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα το μέλλον της εταιρείας να παραμένει άγνωστο, κάνοντας τους εργαζόμενους να αγωνιούν τόσο για τα δεδουλευμένα τους όσο και για τις θέσεις εργασίας τους.
Όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν σε μια επιχείρηση, που στηρίχθηκε ποικιλοτρόπως και πλουσιοπάροχα από το κράτος επί κυβερνήσεων ΠΑΣΟΚ.
Υπεύθυνη, όμως, γι’ αυτήν την κατάσταση είναι και η σημερινή Κυβέρνηση της Νέας Δημοκρατίας, που όχι μόνο δεν παρεμβαίνει στο επιχειρηματικό παιχνίδι που έχει στηθεί γύρω από το μέλλον της εν λόγω εταιρείας με πρωταγωνιστές τις τράπεζες και στόχο τη μεταβίβασή της σε άλλους ή και στον ίδιο επιχειρηματία, χωρίς όμως το «βάρος» του εργασιακού κόστους των εργαζομένων, αλλά με τους αντεργατικούς νόμους που ψηφίζει (στα πλαίσια και της πολιτικής της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης) και την πολιτική των επιδοτήσεων προς τους επιχειρηματίες που ακολουθεί, οδηγεί τους εργαζόμενους στην ανεργία.
Ερωτώνται οι κύριοι Υπουργοί ποια μέτρα πρόκειται να πάρουν: 
1. Για να πληρωθούν οι εργαζόμενοι όλα τα δεδουλευμένα τους και να συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί η επιχείρηση; 
2. Να μη γίνει καμιά απόλυση και να διασφαλιστούν όλες οι θέσεις εργασίας;»
Ορίστε, κύριε Υφυπουργέ, έχετε το λόγο για τρία λεπτά.
ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ ΓΙΑΚΟΥΜΑΤΟΣ (Υφυπουργός Απασχόλησης και Κοινωνικής Προστασίας): Κύριε Πρόεδρε, το Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα Ελλάδος καλά κάνει και ψάχνει να βρει σε όποια εφημερίδα ή όπου δημοσιευθεί ότι κλείνει μια επιχείρηση και άμεσα υποβάλλει στην Κυβέρνηση επίκαιρη ερώτηση. Είναι και αυτό μία τακτική. Να δούμε, όμως, την ουσία της πολιτικής, γιατί αυτό ενδιαφέρει τα κόμματα. Εάν έκλεισε το κομμωτήριο που πηγαίνει ο τάδε Βουλευτής, δεν έρχεται στη Βουλή να κάνει επίκαιρη ερώτηση. Κάθε μέρα αυτήν τη δουλειά κάνουμε. 
Γιατί το λέω αυτό; Ωραία, ο «ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΤΗΣ», μία επιχείρηση με είκοσι εννέα εργαζόμενους στη Χαλκιδική, έκλεισε και δεν πληρώνει τους εργαζομένους. Το βρήκε ο κ. Χουρμουζιάδης και καλά έκανε και το φέρνει στη Βουλή. Όσον αφορά αυτήν την Κυβέρνηση, άμεσα, στις 22 Δεκεμβρίου, πριν υποβάλετε εσείς την επίκαιρη ερώτηση, η αρμόδια Κοινωνική Επιθεώρηση Χαλκιδικής πραγματοποίησε έλεγχο και υπέβαλε μήνυση στην Εισαγγελία Πρωτοδικών Χαλκιδικής για την καθυστέρηση των δεδουλευμένων. Άρα το κράτος ήταν δίπλα και άμεσα μέσω του ΣΕΠΕ. Και βέβαια ζητήσαμε εξηγήσεις ως ΣΕΠΕ, ως κράτος και είπαμε ότι, αν δεν συμμορφωθεί για τα δεδουλευμένα, θα έχουμε και παραπάνω κυρώσεις και πρόστιμο. Άρα θα μπορούσατε να εγκαλέσετε την Κυβέρνηση, εάν δεν έκανε σωστά τη δουλειά της και εάν δεν επενέβαινε το κράτος. Υπήρξε, όμως, άμεση επέμβαση πριν από το Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα Ελλάδος. 
Και έρχεστε εδώ και ρωτάτε, για να σας απαντήσω τι; Τη γνωστή πολιτική ψαλμωδία, να πληρώσει το κράτος τα δεδουλευμένα. Σας ερωτώ ευθέως, κύριε Χουρμουζιάδη: Σε ποιο μέρος –το έχω ξαναπεί και θα το λέω συνέχεια- του κόσμου, μηδέ εξαιρουμένης και της Κούβας του Φιντέλ Κάστρο, το κράτος, ο Έλληνας φορολογούμενος πολίτης πληρώνει τα δεδουλευμένα του ιδιώτη;
Να μου πείτε αν βρείτε και από άλλο σύστημα ή του Άρη -ή κάπου αλλού- τέτοια λογική και να μας τη φέρετε και εδώ. Να την ψηφίσουμε. 
Τελειώνοντας, θα ήθελα να σας πω, κύριε Χουρμουζιάδη, ότι δεν παραγνωρίζω και το ενδιαφέρον σας και την αγάπη και την ευαισθησία προς τους εργαζόμενους. Θέλω, όμως, να ξέρετε ότι από εδώ και πέρα, όχι μόνο το 2005, έτσι θα περάσει αυτή η Κυβέρνηση. Διότι εδώ «σκάνε» –το έχω πει επανειλημμένως, να παρακολουθείτε τους Βουλευτές, τον κ. Τζέκη και τους άλλους- πάνω από πενήντα επίκαιρες ερωτήσεις, κύριε Πρόεδρε, για τις φούσκες του Χρηματιστηρίου. Σκάνε σ’ αυτή την Κυβέρνηση. Σκάνε τα θαλασσοδάνεια και οι κομματικές παροχές. Και φεύγουν σαν τα ποντίκια οι «επιχειρηματίες». Για παράδειγμα, ο εν λόγω επιχειρηματίας πήρε 52.000.000 δραχμές το 1999 από την προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση, όπως και εσείς το ομολογείτε. Το ΠΑΣΟΚ, λοιπόν, έδινε θαλασσοδάνεια. Το ΠΑΣΟΚ συντηρούσε επιχειρήσεις, για να παίρνουν μόνο τις επιχορηγήσεις και όχι για τους εργαζόμενους.
Αυτή η Κυβέρνηση, όμως, δεν δέχεται συμψηφισμό. Πρώτον, εμείς δεν ψηφίσαμε κανένα αντεργατικό νόμο μέχρι τώρα, όπως μας εγκαλείτε. Και δεύτερον, αυτή η Κυβέρνηση δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα θαλασσοδάνεια. Άρα, λοιπόν, να το δούμε από κοντά και να ελέγξετε το ΣΕΠΕ, που είναι το κατ’ εξοχήν αρμόδιο όργανο. Είναι κοντά στον εργάτη; Είναι δίπλα στον εργαζόμενο; Είναι. Άρα αυτό ενδιαφέρει την Κυβέρνηση. Τελεία και παύλα. Όλες οι φούσκες, το επαναλαμβάνω, θα σκάσουν και σκάνε καθημερινά. Και είστε δέκτες ως Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα Ελλάδας. 
Όμως μην κάνετε συμψηφισμό με την προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση. Αυτή η νέα διακυβέρνηση δεν έχει καμιά πολιτική φιλοσοφία ίδια με το χθες. 
ΠΡΟΕΔΡΕΥΩΝ (Ιωάννης Τραγάκης): Ευχαριστούμε, κύριε Υπουργέ. Κύριε Χουρμουζιάδη, έχετε το λόγο για δυο λεπτά. 
ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΧΟΥΡΜΟΥΖΙΑΔΗΣ: Κύριε Πρόεδρε, ο κύριος Υπουργός έθιξε τόσα θέματα, που νομίζω ότι θα ήταν αφέλεια να πιστεύει κανείς ότι μέσα σε δυο λεπτά είναι δυνατόν να αντιμετωπισθούν. 
Εκείνο, όμως, που για μένα βαραίνει πιο πολύ στην απάντησή του, είναι ότι προσπάθησε να σχολιάσει πώς ασκεί την πολιτική του το Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα Ελλάδας -και μάλιστα μ΄ ένα απαξιωτικό τρόπο- λέγοντας ότι ψάχνουμε τις εφημερίδες να βρούμε κάποια είδηση ή, εν πάση περιπτώσει, ανιχνεύουμε τα κουτσομπολιά, για να στηρίξουμε πάνω εκεί τις επίκαιρες ερωτήσεις.
Είναι γνωστή, κύριε Υφυπουργέ, η πολιτική του ΚΚΕ όσον αφορά στα προβλήματα που αυτήν τη στιγμή αντιμετωπίζουν οι εργαζόμενοι σ΄ όλες αυτές τις επιχειρήσεις, οι οποίες τελικά, αφού άσκησαν την κερδοσκοπική τους πολιτική με τα δάνεια, με τις επιδοτήσεις του κράτους, στο τέλος, όταν είδαν ότι θα μπορούσαν αλλού να πραγματοποιήσουν τις κερδοσκοπικές τους διαθέσεις, εγκατέλειψαν στο δρόμο τους εργαζόμενους και ψάχνουν να βρουν, όπως λένε και τα παραμύθια, την τύχη τους. 
Αυτό το γεγονός, κύριε Πρόεδρε, το πολύ συγκεκριμένο, ίσως αριθμητικά θα έλεγε κανείς όχι ενδιαφέρον, είναι ένα σύμπτωμα, κύριε Υφυπουργέ. Είναι ένα σύμπτωμα μιας πολιτικής, που όσο και αν λέτε ότι η νέα Κυβέρνηση της Νέας Δημοκρατίας δεν την ασκεί, νομίζω ότι τελικά είστε έξω από τα πράγματα. Αυτήν την πολιτική ακριβώς ασκεί. Και η σύγκρισή σας με το ΠΑΣΟΚ δεν είναι μια σύγκριση επιφανειακή ή συγκυριακή. Είναι μια προσέγγιση καθαρά πολιτική, μέσα από την οποία βγαίνει τελικά ένα συμπέρασμα αληθινό, ένα συμπέρασμα που πρέπει να το προσέξετε. 
Και είπατε στην αρχή της ομιλίας σας ότι πριν από το Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα ήδη η Κυβέρνηση επενέβη τελικά να επιλύσει το θέμα. Δεν σας ζήτησε κανείς να πληρώσετε τους εργαζόμενους. Να παρέμβετε, όμως, με την πολιτική σας βούληση, να δείξετε πραγματικά ότι είστε διατεθειμένοι ως Κυβέρνηση να προστατεύσετε τους εργαζόμενους από την κερδοσκοπική διάθεση των επιχειρήσεων, οι οποίες ενώ επιδοτούνται και δανειοδοτούνται, τελικά δεν ανταποκρίνονται. Και στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα, αυτή δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά. Θυμηθείτε την «ΤΡΙΚΟΛΑΝ», θυμηθείτε το Μιχαηλίδη, τον καπνέμπορο της Ξάνθης. Είναι ένα σύμπτωμα επομένως μιας πολιτικής και μην το παρέρχεστε με όλη αυτή τη φρασεολογία που χρησιμοποιήσατε και μάλιστα όχι υπολανθανόντως, αλλά σαφώς εναντίον της πολιτικής του ΚΚΕ. Κάνετε μεγάλο λάθος, κύριε Υφυπουργέ. 
ΠΡΟΕΔΡΕΥΩΝ (Ιωάννης Τραγάκης): Ευχαριστούμε, κύριε Χουρμουζιάδη.
Κύριε Υφυπουργέ, έχετε το λόγο για δυο λεπτά. 
ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ ΓΙΑΚΟΥΜΑΤΟΣ (Υφυπουργός Απασχόλησης και Κοινωνικής Προστασίας): Η πολιτική είναι δεκτή, κύριε συνάδελφε και εδώ είναι ο ναός της πολιτικής. Και εδώ συζητάμε πολιτικές. Είμαι αντίθετος, όμως, στις γνωστές συνταγές του χθες και του Κομμουνιστικού Κόμματος Ελλάδας, εφόσον το Υπουργείο Εργασίας μετασχηματίστηκε απ’ αυτή την Κυβέρνηση σε Υπουργείο Απασχόλησης και –προσέξτε- Κοινωνικής Προστασίας. 
Αυτό εμείς το κάνουμε πράξη, κύριε Χουρμουζιάδη. Αυτό το Υπουργείο είναι κατ’ εξοχήν Υπουργείο της κοινωνικής προστασίας. Και σας απέδειξα ότι το ΣΕΠΕ ήταν δίπλα και κοντά στον εργαζόμενο. Αυτό ενοχλεί, ότι δηλαδή για πρώτη φορά σ’ αυτόν τον τόπο άμεσα το Υπουργείο Κοινωνικής Προστασίας, που τώρα εμείς το ονοματίσαμε έτσι -και όχι μόνο στο όνομα, αλλά και στην ουσία- είναι δίπλα στον εργαζόμενο και χαλάει την πιάτσα. Το ένα είναι αυτό. 
Το δεύτερο: Συμφωνώ μαζί σας για το σύμπτωμα. Εδώ είναι ανίατος η πάθηση αυτή. Αυτό το σύμπτωμα, εξαιτίας του οποίου πυορραγεί συνέχεια όλος ο εργασιακός κόσμος, όλο το εργασιακό τοπίο, είναι αποτέλεσμα του χθες. Κανένας συμψηφισμός και καμία σύμπραξη από τη Νέα Δημοκρατία για στα θαλασσοδάνεια και στις φούσκες στο Χρηματιστήριο, επαναλαμβάνω. 
Και πρέπει να ξέρετε ότι και στην περίπτωση που αναφέρατε. της «ΤΡΙΚΟΛΑΝ», αλλά και σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, που και αυτές είναι φούσκες του Χρηματιστηρίου - είναι στις δύο κατηγορίες που έβαλα- το Υπουργείο Κοινωνικής Προστασίας ήταν δίπλα στους εργαζόμενους της «ΤΡΙΚΟΛΑΝ». Δεν θα μονοπωλείτε, όσο υπάρχει αυτή η Κυβέρνηση, το ενδιαφέρον για τις κοινωνικές ομάδες. Είμαστε δίπλα στον πολίτη για να υπηρετούμε, να εξυπηρετούμε και να δουλεύουμε γι’ αυτούς, από τους οποίους προερχόμαστε, από το λαό. Συμπορευόμαστε με το λαό και αγωνιζόμαστε για το λαό. Αυτό το δικαίωμα δεν θα το μονοπωλεί κανένα κόμμα. Έχετε το δικαίωμα να δίνετε τον αγώνα σας, αλλά κι εμείς έχουμε το δικαίωμα να υπερασπιστούμε τον πολίτη και τους εργαζόμενους. Και σας απέδειξα για άλλη μια φορά με στοιχεία, ότι «πριν αλέκτωρ λαλήσει» το Υπουργείο ήταν εκεί. 
ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΧΟΥΡΜΟΥΖΙΑΔΗΣ: Να είστε δίπλα, όχι ως παρατηρητές όμως. 
ΠΡΟΕΔΡΕΥΩΝ (Ιωάννης Τραγάκης): Ευχαριστούμε, κύριε Υφυπουργέ.​


----------



## Palavra (May 13, 2011)

Ντοκ, ευχαριστώ :) Να επισημάνω ωστόσο ότι και η επερώτηση είναι από το 2005. Μυστήριο.


----------



## rogne (May 13, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Έψαξα, αλλά δε μου βγάζει κάτι. Μπορεί να φταίει και ο φυλλομετρητής μου.
> 
> Κι εμένα η απορία μου αυτή είναι, πάντως, γι' αυτό αναρωτιέμαι αν εμφανίστηκαν και εργαζόμενοι, όπως αν η υπόθεση πήρε το δρόμο της δικαιοσύνης ποτέ, τι έγινε τελικά κτλ.
> 
> Έντιτ: μα το διάβασα ότι η υπόθεση είναι παλιά, το θέμα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν *σημερινά* δημοσιεύματα που να λένε ότι οι εργαζόμενοι δεν έχουν εξοφληθεί. Δε βλέπω και αναφορές στο αν η υπόθεση έχει πάρει τη δικαστική οδό. Και σε κάθε περίπτωση, ποιο το πρακτικό αποτέλεσμα της διακοπής της ομιλίας;


 
Πιθανώς θεωρήθηκε αρκετό πρακτικό αποτέλεσμα ότι γέμισε το ίντερνετ με σχετικές αναφορές, ότι αναθερμάνθηκε η υπόθεση (για την οποία πιθανολογώ επίσης ότι λύθηκε με κάποιου είδους συμβιβασμό: ως γνωστόν, όμως, οι συμβιβασμοί συντηρούν τις μνησικακίες...). Τέλος πάντων, επειδή μόνο εικασίες μπορώ να κάνω, ας ελπίσουμε να μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος άλλος, κάποια στιγμή.


----------



## Palavra (May 13, 2011)

Πάλι πάλι θα είμαι πνεύμα αντιλογίας αλλά δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ...
Η καταγγελία και η δημοσίευση σε ιστολόγια και ιστοτόπους που δίνουν ελεύθερο βήμα έκφρασης νομίζω ότι θα είχε το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.

Τώρα, ωστόσο, με τη διακοπή της ομιλίας, και χωρίς περαιτέρω ενημέρωση για την πορεία που έχει πάρει η υπόθεση σήμερα, κτγμ δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι εκείνοι που τη διέκοψαν πήγαν εκεί μόνο για να κάνουν φασαρία. Ενδεχομένως και ανενημέρωτοι.

Τέλος πάντων, όντως ελπίζω να περάσει κανείς να μας διαφωτίσει.


----------



## Cadmian (May 13, 2011)

Εδώ η ομιλία που είχε προετοιμάσει.

Μιά απ'τα ίδια...


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2011)

Λυπάμαι που «απουσιάζω» και δεν μπορώ να δώσω χρόνο να εμβαθύνω στην υπόθεση. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, δεν γνώριζα την υπόθεση πριν και, ακόμα κι αν διάβαζα όλα τα αρχεία στα οποία παραπέμπετε εδώ, δεν θα μπορούσα να την κρίνω. Ωστόσο, θεωρώ ευτύχημα ότι προστέθηκαν κι άλλες ψηφίδες στο μωσαϊκό. Το φόρουμ είναι κατεξοχήν μεταφραστικό, αλλά δεν είναι συνδικαλιστικό. Πιστεύω δηλαδή σε μια πιο «δημοσιογραφική» προσέγγιση στα πράγματα. Δεν θεωρώ σωστό να καταγγέλλουμε κάποιον και να μην επιδιώκουμε να ακούσουμε και την απολογία του. Είναι ένα πρόβλημα της φλυαρίας του διαδικτύου αυτό. Ο καθένας μπορεί να επικρίνει κάποιον άλλο και τα γραπτά του να μένουν κατατεθειμένα για πάντα στο διαδίκτυο, να διαβάζονται από διάφορους, και το θύμα της επίθεσης να μην έχει πάρει χαμπάρι. Αυτό με βασανίζει ακόμα κι όταν κάνουμε κριτική για γλωσσικά λάθη, αφού δεν ενημερώνουμε τον άλλο, δεν του δίνουμε την ευκαιρία να απολογηθεί ή να δικαιολογηθεί. Νέα δεδομένα και δύσκολο να τα βάλεις σε σωστά καλούπια.


----------



## Alexandra (May 14, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Εδώ η ομιλία που είχε προετοιμάσει.
> 
> Μιά απ'τα ίδια...


 Και μια γλωσσική παρατήρηση. Ενώ στον τίτλο της ομιλίας γράφει σωστά "αποσάθρωση", μέσα στο κείμενο γράφει έξι φορές "αποσάρθρωση".


----------



## Zazula (Jan 9, 2012)

Για τα χρέη τής Παρατηρητής Α.Ε. συνελήφθη ο Γιάννης Γούμενος: http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=22768&subid=2&pubid=63599902.


----------

